# Pricing Pool excavations?



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I am looking into digging some pools for local pool companies. I have done numerous footers in all depths and sizes. I know how to price the footers and trenches but am un familiar with pool prices. The one company wanted a price list to work off of. Any help is apreciated.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd charge them $186 per cubic yard...unless it's taco tuesday, then i'd give them a $6 discount....if you know how to price trenches and footings....you've got no problem pricing the pool. same principle...know your costs, know your time involved, profit you want to make....nothing to this silly game


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Taco Tuesday?.....yummy!! :chef:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

BH,

In the CT, MA, NY area that we are in we have excavated over 300 pools. All but 26 were gunite pools. Only 40% of them were a rectangle shape. Almost all were a 8' to 9' deep end. Site conditions were every imaginable scenario. Soil, Hardpan, Clay, Gravel, Sand, Rock..... 70% needed stumping and clearing. 60% needed some type of cut to get to pool elevation before excavation for the pool. Probably 1/2 needed the material hauled away that was excavated. 30% or so needed fill brought in. 

The average pool probably had 250 bcy to excavate. Less than 3 hours work for a 160 size excavator. Except!! the need to dig to shape, forming, stoning bottom, collapsing excavation, recasting material away from hole, waiting for trucks hauling away material, highly professional and competant pool excavation foreman, and on and on.

So BH, Set a good 8 hour day rate, charge to move your equipment. Get very accurate and clean in your excavation. I could go on and on.

Oh yeah. Get your money. 50% of pool contractors are difficult!


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I've only done one pool, and all I can say is be prepared to take longer than you think. Don't use the cu. yds. as a bid reference, cuz like Denick said there is a whole lot more to it......especially if you do it right and don't overdig. The hopper is the hardest part, and it takes a good layout and patience. Good luck.....I had fun, but you definately need to take it seriously and plan it well. I had a very capable homeowner helping me (electrical contractor) and we nailed the pool on the money, but it was tedious:whistling
This was a rectangular olympic size pool with a 9' deep end.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

denick said:


> BH,
> 
> In the CT, MA, NY area that we are in we have excavated over 300 pools. All but 26 were gunite pools. Only 40% of them were a rectangle shape. Almost all were a 8' to 9' deep end. Site conditions were every imaginable scenario. Soil, Hardpan, Clay, Gravel, Sand, Rock..... 70% needed stumping and clearing. 60% needed some type of cut to get to pool elevation before excavation for the pool. Probably 1/2 needed the material hauled away that was excavated. 30% or so needed fill brought in.
> 
> ...


Nick, Watcha mean difficult:no:? We just want it *perfect, *so we dig our own:laughing:.

BH, follow nicks advice.:thumbsup:


----------

